# Lotro eure ersten Eindrücke



## Sreal (25. April 2007)

hi leute,

also seit gestern spiele auch ich endlich lotro un bin begeistert. Abwechslungsreiche quests, lebhafte welt, viel bewegung und interaktion mit der welt, riesige welt, man hat entscheidungsfreiheit ob man solo oder in gruppen levelt da beides möglich ist und vieles mehr. muss sagen das mich das spiel wirklich beeindruckt hat auch wenn ich grade mal stufe 10 erreicht habe. was haltet ihr bisher von lotro und hier die fragen alle fragen: wird es noch besser? wann kommt das erste addon?

naja leider ist mir eine sache aufgefallen die nit so toll ist. und des is das wetter bzw das gesammte wetter/zeit/tag/nacht system. unrealistische zeiten und überhaupt kein wetterwechsel. Muss das unbedingt bei einem so verdammt gut gelungenen spiel sein?
gut vllt wird das noch gepatchet oder gefixt aber wir werden sehen. zu erst einmal ein großes lob an die entwickler macht weiter so leute. 

Nun was sind eure eindrücke, meinungen und was hat euch besonders gut und besonders schlecht gefallen? habt ihr schon bugs entdeckt? was haltet ihr vom gameplay, interface und der welt? also postet was das zeug hält leute.


----------



## Myronn (26. April 2007)

Das erste Add on kommt schon im Juni. Wurde auf buffed.de auch gestern oder vorgestern schon als News bekannt gegeben. 

Ansonsten muss man sagen, dass sicher noch vieles nachgepatched wird. Das Spiel ist eben gerade erst live gegangen. Und wir können sicher noch auch viele neue Sachen hoffen, genauso darauf, dass Schwächen noch verbessert werden. Ich bin da ganz zuversichtlich. Mir macht HdRO jedenfalls auch mächtig viel Spaß. Also schauen wir mal was die Zeit bringt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Sniztar (26. April 2007)

Morgen,

Also mir ist bis jetzt noch kein einziger Bug aufgefallen..
Im Gegensatz zu WoW nach dem Release bin ich sichtlich beeindruckt ^^

Grüße Sniztar


----------



## Sreal (26. April 2007)

da hab ich ma ne frage zu dem addon. muss ich es mir zum vollpreis im laden kaufen? bekomm ich nen monat frei? oder kann man des vllt als doppelte gebühr bezahlen wo man dann halt anstatt 60 nur 45 tage frei bekommt? wäre ja schon ne abzocke sich die addons jedesmal zum vollen preis kaufen müsste und man nix bekommt außer die erweiterung^^

naja hoffe ma, dass ich bis dahin 50 bin^^


----------



## -Shadow- (26. April 2007)

Wenn das mit den Abstürzen (wie Heute) so weiter geht wird das schwer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrisie (26. April 2007)

Das Addon ist wenn ich mich nicht irre,umsonst,musst du nicht kaufen


----------



## Melrakal (26. April 2007)

Hm... hab bisher das Zwergengebiet und das Hobbitgebiet angespielt, und mir ist aufgefallen, dass ich als Hobbit viel schneller voran kam oO Das Zwergengebiet ist einfach zu riesig ^^

Was mir immer wieder auffällt, ist, dass die Lokalisierung an sehr vielen Stellen noch nicht abgeschlossen ist... da sind Tooltips die teils deutsch, teils englisch sind etc. pp... da hätte ich mehr erwartet!

Ansonsten stimmt die Atmosphäre auf jeden Fall... macht Spaß durch Wiesen mit Pusteblumen zu spazieren ^^ Der Ausblick is einfach prächtig.


----------



## Sreal (26. April 2007)

jo was glaubt ihr wie lang  die server heut noch down sin? will endlich wieder ran^^ bin total süchtig danach


----------



## reinfriede (27. April 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also, nachdem ich ziemlich problemlos mit der accounterstellung fertig war, habe ich mich ins spiel gestürzt.
positiv fiel mir schon die charactererstellung auf. also wurde eine hübsche kundige erstellt.
natürlich gab es am anfang die üblichen (HOW GOZ IT), aber einiges kommt einem ja bekannt vor aus anderen spielen. nicht zuletzt aus ac2.
startgebiet läuft ähnlich ab wie in wo, weiter kam ich bisher nicht (allerdings dies dann abgeschlossen).
gesammteindruck, positive grafik, schöne landschaft. das ruckeln an einigen stellen, denke ich, wird sich noch verbessern lassen durch turbine. 
da es ja bekannterweise am anfang (und nicht nur da) immer wieder zu serverausfällen kommt, spiele ich, so wie gestern abend, einfach wow weiter.
werde auf jeden fall beide spiele weiterspielen, wobei ich hoffe in hdro bald etwas tiefer einzusteigen, da ich vermute, dass das craftingsystem mir spass machen wird.
p.s. sollten alte ac2 spieler von abendgrau hier mit dabei sein, würde ich mich freuen von euch zu hören!

bis denne eure reinfriede (jo es gibt sie hier auch wieder)


----------



## Thrawns (29. April 2007)

Ich spiele bisher nur WoW, wobei mir aber die letzten Wochen immer mehr die Lust daran abhanden kommt und ich auch nicht weiß, ob sich das wieder ändert. Deshalb die Frage: lohnt es sich zu wechseln? Was macht LotRO besser als WoW?


----------



## Myronn (29. April 2007)

Das ist die falsche Fragestellung Thrawns. HdRO ist einfach ein anderes Spiel. Es ist kein WoW 2, es hat einen anderen Background, andere Grafik, anderes Gameplay. Es ist nicht so Item-Orientiert, es erlaubt mehr Rollenspiel und Individualität. In WoW laufen alle gleich rum, hier gestaltet jeder seinen Char viel individueller. 

Ob HdRO die Dinge besser macht vermag ich nicht zu sagen. Es macht sie anders, und das macht das Spiel reizvoll. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Thrawns (29. April 2007)

Myronn schrieb:


> Es ist nicht so Item-Orientiert, es erlaubt mehr Rollenspiel und Individualität. In WoW laufen alle gleich rum, hier gestaltet jeder seinen Char viel individueller.



Damit hast du eigentlich genau die Dinge angesprochen, die mich bei WoW so stören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich möchte es auf jeden Fall mal anspielen, kenne leider aber niemanden von dem ich einen Testaccount und die CDs bekommen könnte. Naja, mal sehen. Ich überlege mir, ob es sich für mich lohnt die 40Euro einfach mal zu investieren und erstmal den Testmonat zu spielen. 

Auf jeden Fall schon mal danke!


----------



## Melrakal (29. April 2007)

Thrawns schrieb:


> Damit hast du eigentlich genau die Dinge angesprochen, die mich bei WoW so stören
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


So mach ichs momentan auf jeden Fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich denke das reicht auch, um sich einen Überblick darüber zu verschaffen, ob man es weiterspielen möchte oder nicht.

Gruß
Mel


----------



## Thrawns (30. April 2007)

Während meiner Überlegungen bin ich aber noch auf ein weiteres, sehr interessantes MMORPG gestossen: The Chronicles of Spellborn (non-official Website)

Wenn sich das spielt, wie es klingt, ist das ebenfalls durchaus eine Alternative. Zumal wohl bald da die Open Beta beginnt. Ich werde mir beides mal anschauen, weiß aber noch nicht, ob ich mit den 40Euro nicht zu sehr ins kalte Wasser springe. Ich werde einfach vorher nochmal ausgiebig die Subpage hier studieren, Screenshots und Videos angucken, etc. Dafür ist es ja da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myronn (30. April 2007)

Die open Beta von Spellborn ist auf unbestimmte Zeit verschoben. Der Release des Spiels wird seit 1,5 Jahren ständig verschoben und ich bezweifle, dass das Spiel jemals Marktreife erlangt. Und selbst wenn, dann bezweifle ich noch sehr stark, dass es spielenswert ist. Spellborn würde ich nicht als Alternative sehen und auch nicht drauf warten.


----------



## schurkli (30. April 2007)

hi,
habs heute bekommen und mein erster eindruck war nicht schlecht.
aber als ich dann nach ca 30 min off ging und dann wieder rein wollte,was sol ich sagen?:
"du kommst hier net rein" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
seit 15:30 uhr streiken die loginserver,was meinen guten eindruck wieder zunichte gemacht hat.
aber bin zuversichtlich,bei wow wars ja auch schon oft so,das nach nem update nixx mehr ging  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

cui schurkli

ps :es ist nun 19:10 und es geht immer noch nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myronn (30. April 2007)

Die haben da schon ein paar Tage Probleme mit. Niemand weiß was genaues nicht. Und scheinbar probieren die da wild rum. Ist schon ärgerlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber naja, das Spiel ist noch am Start. Da darf man auch ein Auge zudrücken. Nur bisserl mehr Infos wären klasse. Und vor allem LÖSUNGEN für die Probleme.


----------



## Stivi (30. April 2007)

naja als wow releast worde ist ging auch erstmal nen paar tage nichts mehr also abwarten und tee trinken^^


----------



## Myronn (30. April 2007)

Jo klar... bisserl Geduld gehört dazu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich habe da schon schlimmere Pannen bei Release eines Spiels erlebt.


----------



## Stivi (30. April 2007)

naja schlimmer geht immer oder wie war das^^


----------



## Sreal (30. April 2007)

naja jetzt wo wohl so viele leute umgesiegen sind und auch verdammt viele neue leute (hdr fans) dazu gekommen sind ist es normal das die server überlastet sind^^ damit hat turbine halt ni gerechnet aber probleme sind da um gelöst zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrawns (1. Mai 2007)

Habe es auch bestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schade das morgen Feitertag ist und der Postbote frei hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich hoffe, dass es dann am Mittwoch hier ist *händereib*


----------



## Damatadore (1. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich hatte jetzt mal 4 Tage Zeit gehabt das Spiel zu spielen und.. naja ...hm... ist nicht mein Fall... Geld verpulvert.


Als erstes habe ich mich über die Grafik gewundert, da die ja doch immer gelobt wurde. Ich finde an der Grafik nichts besonderes, sie ist schlechter als die von GW. Die Rüsstungsteile schauen alle so trostlos aus... irgendwie nichts besonderes und dann die Farben... ja welche Farben? WoW ist Bunt, vielleicht zu Bunt aber Bunt aber Lotri kann ich leider nich definieren.

Dann wurde auch viel über die tolle Quest Beschreibung geschrieben, naja ist wohl ansichtssache, ich fand sie nicht so toll, bin aber auch was buffed.de und freierbund.de angeht sehr verwöhnt^^

Und mir fehlt leider der Sinn in dem Spiel, warum soll ich auf lvl 50? Was passiert dann?Die Leute schreiben immer, da kommt schon was aber was kommt weiss keiner.

Alles im allem bleibe ich dann doch lieber bei WoW und GW.


Achja wer einen 7 Tages Pass haben möchte kann ihn bekommen... aber bitte nicht über PN ANtworten, sonst wissen die anderen nicht das er schon weg ist^^


----------



## Myronn (2. Mai 2007)

Muss jeder selbst wissen, ob ihm das Spiel gefällt. Aber persönlich denke ich, dass vier Tage nicht viel sind, um ein Game zu beurteilen.

WoW ist zwei Jahre auf dem Markt und ein gänzlich anderes Spiel. HdRO spricht auch großteils ein anderes Publikum an. 

Die Questbeschreibungen sind ok bis gut. Bei buffed.de bauen wir ja gerade auch eine Datenbank dazu auf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Grafik ist erste Sahne, wenn Dein PC es denn mitmacht... auf höchster Stufe ist die Grafik schon herausragend. Da kann kein GW mithalten und schon gar kein WoW mit der überdrehten Comicgrafik. Was aber besonders schön bei HdRO ist, ist die Stimmung die rüberkommt. In den Städten wo Kinder toben, Handwerker arbeiten oder Spaziergänger sich zum Plausch treffen, aber auch in der Natur. Alles sehr stimmungsvoll umgesetzt! 

Also ich komme zumindest auf ein ganz anderes Fazit als Du Damatadore. Aber ist halt Ansichtssache sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 GW und WoW sind ja auch keine schlechten Games und wenn sie Dir mehr Spaß machen ist das ja auch ok.


----------



## mikk (2. Mai 2007)

Und wieder einmal erfüllt WoW seinen Zweck ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn Du mal mit "Ultra High" Grafikeinstellungen vor der Wetterspitze stehst, glaube mir, da kann bisher kein einziges MMORPG mithalten


----------



## dimelton (2. Mai 2007)

ich habe jetzt 5 tage meines gäste-keys "verspielt" (ein tag leider ohne zu spielen, da server down), und muss sagen, dass mir irgendwas fehlt.
kann aber nicht genau sagen was mir fehlt.
die grafik gefällt mir super, leider sind die sachen im inventar das grasse gegenteil von der übrigen grafik. sprich die sachen sehen lachhaft aus.
die q-beschreibungen finde ich verständlich. 
als ich vor 2 jahren anfing mit wow, hatte ich schon in der ersten woche ein paar mal den ist-das-geil-effekt. den hatte ich bis jetzt in hdro nur einmal. bei der grafik.


----------



## Damatadore (2. Mai 2007)

Tja, so gehen die meinungen auseinader^^ Es soll auch Leute geben die WoW schlecht finden, was ich volkommen anders sehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich habe nur mein persönlichen Eindruck abgegeben. 

Achja und wenn @dimelton meinen Acc nicht haben möchte dann kann ihn gerne ein anderer haben, wäre ja schade wenn die Tage verfallen..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  . Bankverbindung und so wurden ja nicht angegeben.


----------



## Fubbiz (2. Mai 2007)

Wenn du den Acc keiner haben will, ich nhem ihn gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Damatadore (2. Mai 2007)

Sorry, ahbe den Acc gerade @dimelton gegeben


----------



## dimelton (2. Mai 2007)

nochmal recht herzlichen dank an damatadore.
jetzt werde ich das spiel mal länger testen.


----------



## Damatadore (2. Mai 2007)

@dimelton

kein thema  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


So jetzt noch was anderes..... der erste der Antwortet, hier im Forum (nicht PN) bekommt noch 60 Tage kostenlos  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Es handelt sich um eine 60 Tages Prepaid Karte.


Habe die Verpackung leider schon aufgemacht und kann sie darumacuh nicht mehr zurückgeben.


----------



## Thrawns (2. Mai 2007)

Ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Damatadore (2. Mai 2007)

okays du Glückspilz, hast PN mit dem Code


----------



## Thrawns (2. Mai 2007)

Juhu! Eine Runde Schampus für alle! *spendier* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patze (2. Mai 2007)

Moin Leuts.

  Hätte gerne vorher schon was geschrieben, aber leider habe ich mich etwas spät hier registriert.
Ich finde WoW sehr schöne und vor allem schnell.
Es hat, wie erwähnt, eine verspielte Comic Grafic, die sehr farbenfroh und vor allem Fantasievoll ist.
Zudem gefällt mit das, für meinen Geschmack, ausgewogene Wirtschaftssystem.
Variierende Preise je nach Ruf etc.

Jetzt aber zu HdRO.
Das Spiel ist einfach bombig.
Gut, der Rucklige Start ist nicht gerade schöne für manche, aber das ist durchaus normal.
Bin selber im Support für Anwendung und habe auch schon ein paar GoLives mitgemacht.
Das geht fast nie ruckelfrei los. Zudem ist es mal spannend auf der anderen Seite zu sitzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Die Grafik ist echt klasse, wenn auch mein REchner bei Städten gerne etwas stark ins Ruckeln kommt.
Leider gefallen mir einzelne Kleinigkeiten noch nicht wirklich. So zum Beispiel die Bewegung beim langsamen gehen. Hat etwas vom MoonWalk.
Was ich einfach genial finde ist die Sache mit dem erweiterten Aktionsmenü mit Strg+<x> drücken.
Das mnacht das Handling sehr komfortabel.
Summa Summarum finde ich HdRO stark an WoW angelehnt, was keine Abwertung von HrDO sein soll.
Stört michaber nicht wirklich, da das Thema bzw. die Welt eine andere ist.

Leider dauern die LogIn's noch etwas, aber das wird auch mit der Zeit.

Ich bin auf jeden Fal gespannt was alles noch geändert wird.
Hoffentlich die Preise für's Reiten. Die finde ich stellenweise noch arg hoch ;-)

Soweit erst mal mit meinem Senf.

Allen erst mal ein angenehmes Spielen und viel Spaß noch.

Grüße


Patze


----------



## Thalinor (7. Mai 2007)

Patze schrieb:


> Moin Leuts.
> 
> 
> Jetzt aber zu HdRO.
> ...



Thema langsames gehen:

Da muss ich ihm Recht geben, bin ichauch der meinung daß die animation beim langsamen Laufen sehr unglückich ist. Erinnert mich auch ein bissel an die tippel schritte einer japanischen geisha ;-). denke das is auf jeden fall noch verbesserungswürdig. Dann würden das sicher auch viel mehr vor allem auf rp servern auch in städten nutzen. 

Thema Reiten:

Ich denk mal die Preise fürs reiten sind vor allem bei kurzen strecken bissel höher damit net jeder gleich aufs pferrtd springt sondern die welt auch zu füß entdeckt... sonst würde man ja bald jeden nur noch pferde von einer stadt zur andern reiten sehen.


Grüße Michael


----------



## Floyo87 (7. Mai 2007)

Mein wirklicher erster eindruck war:

Oh scheiße Flo was hast du dir da gekauft, ich fande ich konnte mich nicht wirklich mit der steuerung befaßen und wurde sofort in eine 1 mann "instanz" geschubst, nachdem ersten Schreck und einer eingewöhnung mit Chat und pipapo ging es langsam vorran und jetzt mit level 10 fängst an verstädlich zu werden und somit kommt auch der Spaß.


Mein Fazit ist:

Geiles Spiel super Grafik, leider nicht machtbar bei mir mit hoher Grafik da ich nur 512 + 256 ram habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Kämpfe sehen gut aus, Klasse sind auch sehr schön.

Ich spiele einen Hauptmann und muss sagen wer nicht nur einseitig draufprügeln will um nur DMG auszuteilen sollte einen Hauptmann nehmen der Macht guten Dmg und hat einige Zauber "Heil" "Haste" "DMG" das hab ich bisher und einen 20sec Speed von 25% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Desweiteren Hat mein ein Pet das euch heilt und mit euch kämpft


----------



## Myronn (7. Mai 2007)

Gut, 512 MB RAM sind nicht gerade üppig für so ein Game. Da musst Du schon starke Abstriche machen. Aber mit Minimaleinstellungen ist es dennoch spielbar denke ich, oder? 

Ich spiele hier mit 1,5 GB RAM und 256 MB GraKa und bin mit mittleren Einstellungen zufrieden und gut bedient. 

Inhaltlich macht das Spiel viel Spaß. Es bietet viele gute Ansätze für Rollenspiel, abwechslungsreiche Landschaften, auch die Quests sind teilweise sehr lustig gemacht. 

Dass es noch Memory leaks gibt, ist so kurz nach Release auch normal. In den nächsten Wochen und Monaten wird das alles deutlich besser... Ist doch bei allen neuen Spielen so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrisie (7. Mai 2007)

Also was ich noch wirklich gut finde ist,dass ich einen Barden spielen kann,und später wenn genug Spieler lvl 50 sind und das PVP so langsam losgeht,bin ich nicht aufgeschmissen mit meinem Barden.
Dann erstell ich mir einfach einen Orc jäger der gleich lvl 50 ist,und kann auch Spass im PVP haben


----------



## Thrawns (7. Mai 2007)

So, nach den ersten Spieltagen gebe ich auch mal meinen Senf zu HDRO ab.

Ich habe circa 1,5 Jahre WoW gespielt. Das wurde mir in den letzten Wochen allerdings deutlich zu eintönig. Vor allem die Zukunftsaussichten waren mir zuwider. Kein Lichtblick auf was neues, keine Hoffnung auf Innovation. Nur noch bessere Items. Also habe ich mich nach einem neuen MMORPG umgeschaut. Da Warhammer und Spellborn noch nicht released sind, blieb ja nur Herr der Ringe. Also gekauft, installiert, gepacht und los ging's.

Hatte nach den ganzen Lobbekundungen hohe Erwartungen. Und die wurden bisher nicht enttäuscht. Es ist schon eine recht große Umstellung von WoW auf HDRO. Die Steuerrung, das Gameplay überhaupt, die Grafik. War etwas hektisch zu Beginn, vielleicht auch, weil man als Elb direkt so gestresst wurde. Weiß nicht, wie es bei den anderen Klassen aussieht.

Grafikeinstellungen konfiguriert und losgelegt. Und ich finde, schon von der ersten Sekunde an, herrscht eine viel dichtere Atmosphäre als in World of Warcraft. Man wird direkt in die Welt eingebunden und muss nicht als erstes schon zehn "Töte X Tiere" erledigen. Ein dicker Pluspunkt für HDRO sind überhaupt die Quests. Auch wenn es hier die Tötungsquests gibt, sind diese immer noch abwechslungsreicher als bei WoW. Hinzu kommen noch eine ganze Anzahl von anderen Quests und die epische Questreihe, die sich wie ein roter Faden durch das Spiel zieht. Zu erwähnen ist noch, dass man hier die benötigten Dinge auch sofort gedroppt bekommt und nicht für zehn Füße 100 Gegner töten muss. XP gibt es für die Mobs auch kaum. Das ganze Spiel ist also eher auf das Questen ausgelegt. Wer Quests, also PvE mag, _muss_ sich HDRO einfach anschauen.

Ebenfalls besser als bei Blizzards Konkurrenzprodukt, finde ich die Optik. Das mag vielleicht Geschmackssache sein, ob Comic und Real bevorzugt wird. Aber alleine vom technischen Standpunkt, kann WoW nicht mithalten (es ist natürlich auch älter!): so verwaschene Texturen wie bei WoW gibt es bei HDRO nicht. Aber auch dir Charakterdarstellung hat optisch einiges. Man hat viel mehr Möglichkeiten den Char individuell zu gestalten (z.B. verschiedenfarbige Umhänge mit gleichen Stats) und sieht das Schwert am Gürteln baumeln. Es verschwindet in keiner unsichtbaren Tasche.

Mehr kann ich erstmal nicht dazu sagen. Bin auch erst Level 13. Wollte aber schon mal was loswerden und vielleicht den ein oder anderen dazu animieren einen Blick auf HDRO zu werfen. Denn das was jetzt schon gut, bzw. noch schlecht ist, wird in Zukunft sicherlich noch besser. WoW stagniert, aber HDRO steckt noch in den Kinderschuhen und hat eine riesen Entwicklung vor sich. Zumal hoffe ich, dass hier eine andere, Spielernähere Firmenpolitk gefahren wird,a ls bei Blizzard.

So far ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seek (7. Mai 2007)

Ich mein die Meisten von euch scheinen ja wirklich sehr begeistert zu sein was meine meinung noch mehr dazu tendieren lässt wow den rücken zu kehren aber.... wie ist es lohnt sich das spiel auch wenn man die bücher garnicht und die filme nur flüchtig kennt?

oder wäre es dann son frust erlebniss weil man viele der quests nicht versteht weil das hintergrund wissen fehlt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myronn (7. Mai 2007)

Naja niemand hält Dich davon ab, die Filme zu schauen oder die Bücher zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Selbstverständlich erleichtert die Kenntnis der Geschichte die Sache schon etwas. Im Grunde kann man das Spiel aber auch ohne dieses Wissens spielen. Aber es ist irgendwie schon ein cooles Gefühl, im Spiel über Dinge, Namen und Personen zu stolpern, die man kennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flinx_in_Flux (7. Mai 2007)

Also das Spiel sollte für Dich auch verständlich sein, wenn man die Bücher nicht kennt. Da wird kein "Fachwissen" voarausgesetzt. Die Filme kann man sich ja ruhig mal auf DVD ansehen - das lohnt sich sicher für Dich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe HdRO jetzt ein paar Tage (bis Stufe 17) gespielt und gestern meinen WoW-Account gekündigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Alleine aus RP-Sicht ist das Spiel mit seinen Möglichkeiten (Musik selber spielen!), der umfangreichen (und im Gegensatz zu WoW relativ widerspruchsfreien) Hintergrunsgeschichte und der bislang hervorragenden Community (auf dem RP-Server) WoW um Längen überlegen. Ich spiele WoW schon seit über 1 1/2 Jahren auf einem RP-Server und habe dort nur in sehr seltenen Fällen eine derart tolle RP-Atmospähre spüren können, wie in den wenigen Tagen bei HdRO.

Auch die Grafik braucht keinen Vergleich zu scheuen. Richtig ist, dass die WoW-Grafik bedingt durch den Comic-Stil mehr aus einem Guss erscheint. Dafür ist die Qualität der HdRO-Grafik (mit den Maximaleinstellungen!) um Längen besser. Alleine die Texturdetails sind ungleich feiner und schöner als bei WoW. Einen modernen Rechner mit aktueller GraKa braucht man aber schon. 

Einzig die Char- und Mob-Animationen sind wirklich nicht gut gelungen. Einer der Entwickler meinte, sie wären "von Hand" gemacht und nicht, wie bei WoW mit Motion-Capturing gefilmt und dann auf die 3D-Modelle übertragen. Da muss dringend nachgebessert werden. Die Ausdrucksmöglichkeiten durch animierte Emotes sind aber wiederum deutlich vielfältiger als bei WoW. Beispielsweise kann man zwischern mehreren "Stimmungen" wählen, die entsprechende Gesichtsbewegungen zur Folge haben.

Die Quests finde ich deutlich gelungener als bei WoW. Es sind viel mehr Aufgabenserien dabei, die eigene, in die Welt passende Geschichten erzählen. Dabei geht es auch nicht immer ums Monster schnetzeln und Köpfe/Hände/Ohren-Sammeln. Auch bin ich dankbar dass es kein Rufgefarme gibt, nur um bestimmte Gegenstände kaufen zu dürfen. 

Dafür gibt es sog. Skill-Grinding  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Dabei erlernt man bestimmte Eigenschaftsverbesserungen wenn man ein Aufgabenbündel (z.B. Posttransport im Auenland) vollständig erledigt hat, eine Reihe von Orten besichtigt hat oder eine bestimmte Anzahl an Gegnertypen tötet. Von der Idee her gefällt mir das schon viel besser, als zig hunderte Ringe, Ketten undwasweißichnicht  zu erfarmen.

So, das wars fürs erste.
Flinx


----------



## Vanhyke83 (7. Mai 2007)

Flinx_in_Flux schrieb:


> Also das Spiel sollte für Dich auch verständlich sein, wenn man die Bücher nicht kennt. Da wird kein "Fachwissen" voarausgesetzt. Die Filme kann man sich ja ruhig mal auf DVD ansehen - das lohnt sich sicher für Dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich stimme da bei allem zu. Habe momentan zwar nur den Gästepass über 7 Tage aber ich denke ich werde das weiter spielen. Leider hab ich bis jetzt noch keine wirklich großen Erfahrungen im RP gemacht und daher ist mir bis jetzt auch nichts aufgefallen. Habe aber auch keinen Charakter über 3! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin halt noch etwas am rumtesten weil ehrlich gesagt...die Animationen der Modelle sind absolut schlecht. Das hätte wirklich um Unlängen besser aussehen können und ich hoffe, dass dort noch was von der Entwicklerseite kommt. Weil noch sind die Spieler im "Rausch" und beachten es nicht wirklich stark wenn ihnen alles andere gefällt. Aber gerade Spieler, die darauf achten, werden das Spiel umgehen und stattdessen zur Konkurrenz wechseln und/oder dort bleiben!! Ich schätze, da sollte noch nachgearbeitet werden um Spieler länger bzw. überhaupt binden zu können.

Mir gefällt die Grafik natürlich sehr gut auch obwohl ich nicht alles auf das Maximum hochgeschraubt hab. Aber auch das ist wieder Geschmackssache! 

Bleibt nur zu hoffen das die Entwickler das einsehen, sich entschuldigen und die Modelle nochmal nacharbeiten bzw. nachcapturen lassen! Weil wenn die Animationen jetzt noch realistischer wären, würde das Spiel zu schätzungsweise 75% den großen Rivalen "WoW" vom Thron schmeissen.
Habe viele Spieler in WoW Foren getroffen die nur die Animationen schlecht machen von wegen "Stock im Arsch" und sowas.

Naja, ich weiss da denkt nicht jeder gleich drüber aber meiner Meinung nach sind es nur die Animationen, die das Spiel schlecht machen!

MfG


----------



## Seek (8. Mai 2007)

Ich danke euch erstmal für infos und meinungen ^^

Ich werde mir wohl nochmal die dvds zu gemüte führen und dann mal schauen ob es die finanzen erlauben ^^


----------



## Thrawns (8. Mai 2007)

Ich glaube nicht, dass sich an den Animationen noch was ändern wird. Ich schätze das wäre ein viel zu großer Aufwand. Und ich finde so schlimm sind sie nun auch nicht. Die Pferde wirken etwas unglücklich, aber sonst...?


----------



## Huntnix (8. Mai 2007)

hm, muss sagen nach dem was hier so geschrieben wird hätt ich mal lust mir selber nen bild zu machen. Es hat nicht zufällig jemand noch so nen gästepass für mich über?


----------



## Annuviel (8. Mai 2007)

selbiges wollt ich euch auch fragen ^^

Da mein WoW Account abgelaufen ist und ich LotR Freak bin, wollt ich es unbedingt testen, hab aber leider nicht die Möglichkeit, da niemand in meinem Umfeld Online Games spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Leute, bitte bitte helft uns und gebt meinem Vorposter und mir einen Gästepass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrawns (8. Mai 2007)

Würden wir ja gerne, aber es hat nun mal im Regelfall jeder nur einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## z0ck3 (9. Mai 2007)

hi leutz,

ich hab auch überlegt mir das spiel zuzulegen und was ich hier so lese wirkt auf mich auch sehr vielversprechend^^
aber dennoch wollt ich das game doch gern es mal testen... war bei wow auch so^^
nun ist die frage wo krieg ich nen gästekey her^^
hat von euch vllt irgendjemand einen für mich? *liebguckt*
wär auch jedenfall klasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arrexis (11. Mai 2007)

Soo, ich wollte nicht extra ein neues thema eröffnen und poste eben hier.
Ich bin relativ unentschlossen was Hdro angeht, obwohl was ich in der beta gesehen habe mir alles gefallen hat.
Ich habe WoW seit release gespielt und habs vor knappen 2 monaten aufgegeben, da es für mich als casual gamer trotz add on nix mehr zu erreichen gab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

was mir die entscheidung so schwer macht is die frage, ob man in Hdro ebenso gezwungen sein wird stundenlang in gruppen zu spielen, seien es nun dungeons, raids etc. um irgendwie weiter/voranzukommen.

gegen instanzen oder so hab ich ja nix, aber wenn ich mal 2 std. spielen kann, diese noch gezwungenermaßen in ner instanz absitzen um irgendwie weiterzukommen ist auch nich so das wahre.

vielleicht kann mir jemand da bissel weiterhelfen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myronn (11. Mai 2007)

Manchmal könnte man meinen, die Leute hier brauchen Rat um einen Bund fürs Leben einzugehen... wir reden hier doch nur über ein Spiel, das 49 Euro kostet... ich meine, selbst wenn ihr es nur 2-3 Monate spielt, ist das gut angelegtes Geld. Denn für das Geld könnt ihr nichtmal 3mal ins Kino gehen.


----------



## Thrawns (11. Mai 2007)

Dann gehst du aber in sehr teure Kinos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und 49 Euro + 26 Euro für zwei Monate + Gratismonat. Also es kostet schon was, so ist es nicht. Aber stimmt schon, man sollte jetzt nicht versuchen sich die Entscheidung unnötig schwer zu machen. Ich habe es auch relativ spontan gekauft. Und wenn es euch nicht gefällt, könnt ihr es weiter verkaufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lupernikus (12. Mai 2007)

Also ich spiele nun seit 3 Tagen das Spiel und bin in dieser Zeit nicht bei WoW eingeloggt. Ok es nerft schon etwas das dieses Spiel mehr ruckelt als WoW, aber daran werde ich nächsten Monat was tun und mir 1GB mehr Ram kaufen. Denke zwar nicht das es sehr viel ändert, da ich zwar dann doppelt soviel Ram habe wie jetzt (imoment 768MB und danach 1,5GB ^^). Das Spiel selber gefällt mir eigentlich recht gut, nur finde ich selten mal Leute, mit denen ich mal zusammen ne Quest lösen kann und irgendwie sind alle mit sich selber beschäftigt. Mag vielleicht daran liegen, das ich erst lvl 11 Barde bin, aber ob RP Server oder normal ... irgendwie sind alle Spieler gleich *duck*. Von den Quests her find ich fast so wie in jedem Onlinerollenspiel, es gibt viele ^^

Geb dem Spiel 7 von 10 Punkten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Lupi


----------



## JohnnyD (15. Mai 2007)

Ich habe mir das Spiel in den ersten Tagen nach Release gekauft.
Habe zwei Charaktere bis ca. Level 10 gespielt.
Nach meinen ersten Erfahrungen bin ich wahnsinnig enttäuscht.

Vorallem am Anfang wird man durch die sogenannten Instanzen gescheucht wo verzweifelt 
versucht wird die Film(Buch)charaktere in das Spiel einzubinden.
Das wirkt etwas billig, man wollte wohl die Lizenz voll ausschöpfen.

Der Chatclient ist absolut nicht benutzerfreundlich, das bedarf der Nachbesserung.

Die Musik nervt auf dauer ziemlich, dieses fuchtbare monotone gedudel. Die Entwickler hätten
wohl besser orchestrale Musik gewählt.

Die etwas kleine Welt wird mit einer erschlagenden Anzahl von Quests gefüllt.
Als ich als Mensch in die erste grössere Stadt kam war ich etwas entmutigt von der fülle von Quests.
Das ist bei WoW besser gelöst.

Die Bewegungen der Charaktere wirken hölzern und unecht. Die Grafikengine ist in Ordung, die Details sind klassse und man hat das Gefühl man wäre in Mittelerde.
Leider kann die Grafik die spielerischen defizite nicht aufheben.

Die Features sind in Ordung, ich fand die Idee super die Klassen nicht wieder in das Typische "Krieger, Magier etc...." zu drängen.

Also, ich lege meinen Account erstmal wieder still bis das Spiel fertig ist, und hoffe das die Entwickler die super original Story vernünftig umsetzen.


----------



## Schokmok (15. Mai 2007)

Grüßt euch

Eure Eindrücke klingen recht interessant,habe wow nach 2 jahren spielzeit abegemeldet , brauche mal ne Pause und anschließend was neues. Wie schauts nun mit den Loginserver aus?vor 2 wochen habt ihr ja geschrieben das da noch zu Verzögerungen kommt. Gilt das eigentl. für alle realms? Haben schon welche mit PVP Erfahrungen gemacht oder geht das erst ab lvl 50?

Joe


----------



## splen (15. Mai 2007)

Ob die Login-Server noch ein Thema sind, werden wir heute sehen, wenn das Wartungsfenster rum ist und der Patch eingespielt wurde. Bisher traten die Probleme nach meinem Empfinden immer nach diversen Korrekturen auf. In der Anfangsphase kann ich mit solchen Problemchen eigentlich noch gut leben, weil das ja irgendwie auch dazugehört. Aber die Schonfrist dürfte auch innerhalb der Community langsam vorbei sein. Mal sehen, wie es diese Woche läuft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn der Login-Server abraucht, betrifft das meines Wissens alle Realms, da man dann nicht bis zur Serverauswahl kommt. 

PvP dürfte bald richtig anlaufen, denke ich. Die erste Welle an Leuten, die sich level-mäßig ins Zeug gelegt haben, sind Stufe 50 oder kurz davor. Wie viel Leute man braucht, um die Keeps zu raiden, wird sich zeigen, da es ja auch einige Spieler gibt, die sich aufs Monster-Play konzentrieren. Ins Monster-Play kann man übrigens einsteigen, sobald man mit einem "normalen" Charakter Level 10 erreicht hat. Man muss also nicht zwingend Level 50 sein, um am PvP teilzunehmen, auch wenn dieser Monster-Charakter am anfang noch nicht wirklich viel auf dem Kasten hat und auch der ein wenig Ausbildung bedarf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OllyHal (18. Mai 2007)

Auch mal von mir meinen Senf zu HdRO:

ich spiele jetzt auch seit ein paar Tagen HdRO (vorher WoW seit Release). 
Einige wenige Bugs sind noch im Spiel, die - so denke ich - aber auch bald gefixt werden. (Map-Bug, Memory Leak). Allerdings muss ich sagen, daß mich diese im Gameplay kaum bis gar nicht behindern. Ich habe einen halbwegs aktuellen Rechner mit 2 GB RAM und einer GForce 7900 und es läuft auf fast höchsten Grafikdetails flüssig. Ich bin zufrieden.

Um jetzt einmal den blasphemischen :-) Vergleich zu WoW anzustellen, was mir sofort positiv aufgefallen ist:
- bei Sammelquests, die in einer Gruppe absolviert werden, droppt das Questitem für jedes Gruppenmitglied; man kann - und sollte - solche Quests also ruhig in einer Gruppe machen
- ich hatte bis jetzt noch keine "unfairen" Quests, bei denen ein Questitem bei Sammelquests unverhältnismäßig selten droppte. Wenn es schon Sammelquests gibt, dann kann man diese eh meist mit anderen Quests verbinden. 
- Quest-Locations (gehe hierhin, dorthin, Questgeber, etc.) sind teilweise nicht so einfach zu finden. Dies kann aber auch daran liegen, daß man die Welt noch nicht in- und auswending kennt. Aber auch hier hilft wie eigentlich immer: Questtext lesen, nachdenken, nochmal nachdenken, Kopf->Tisch "ach da.." -> gefunden :-)

soweit meine ersten Eindrücke. Ich kann jedem, der dem Itemwahn und der Langeweile in WoW entfliehen möchte, uneingeschränkt empfehlen, dieses Spiel zumindest einmal anzutesten. Ich habe es - bis jetzt jedenfalls - nicht bereut.

Gruß, Olly


----------



## Ferox21 (18. Mai 2007)

Ich kann OllyHal nach 2 weiteren Testwochen bei Herr der Ringe Online nur zustimmen und seine Punkte decken sich auch in seinem Vergleich mit WoW meinen Punkten, die ich herausgefunden hätte.

Was ich noch ansprechen möchte ist die dichte Athmosphäre, die vor allem den Buchlesern von HdR zugute kommt. Der alte Wald ist zB so labyrinthartig wie im Buch beschrieben, auch die anderen Orte passen sehr gut zu den Buchangaben. Und die Storyquests sind wirklich etwas sehr gutes und dramaturgisch um einiges besser inszeniert wie zB die Story Mission in Guildwars (meiner Meinung nach, aber da ich ein verkappter HdR Fan bin, kann das abweichen), auch wenn zu häufig ein suizidgefährdeter NPC durch die Instanzen gebracht werden muss - wer den Ausbruch von Thrall aus den Höhlen der Zeit 1 kennt, weis was ich meine...

Also ich kann das Spiel mittlerweile nur empfehlen, größere Bugs oder Lags sind mir bisher nicht untergekommen. 

Das einzige was noch dürftig sein könnte ist der Endgamebereich, über den noch keiner etwas zu wissen scheint , aber da gibt es ja schon den kommenden Contentpatch.

Ich wünsche dem Spiel auf jeden Fall eine schöne Zeit un vergebe aus dem Bauch heraus so 86% in einer Bewertungsskala...


----------



## Myrhylinn (18. Mai 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

also ich möchte dann auch einmal meine Eindrücke aus HDRO mitteilen.

Zu mir:
Mein allererstes Online-Speile war "Ultima Online" gefolgt vondiversen Abstechern zu anderen Online-Spielen... längerer Verweildauer bei Star Wars Galaxy und über Umwege zu "World of Warcraft".
Seit etwa 14 Tagen auch Spieler von HDRO.

*Grafik:*
Was ich mir von Vanguard versprochen hatte, ist mit HDRO eingetreten: Perfekt atmosphärische Grafiken.
Ich war gestern im "Alten Wald" im Breeland und das war hammermässig: Absolut dichter Wald, abwechselnd Schatten und Licht am Boden (je nach "Walddach") und wabernde Nebelschwaden. Ich konnte das faulige und nasse Laub am Boden gerade zu riechen.
Aber auch sonst ist es wirklich super gemacht: Ich lief aus Bree raus und in der Ferne im Dunst lag eine alte Burgruine auf einem relativ steilen Hügelrücken.. einfach toll, wennman durch die Gegend läuft und immer mal weider ein Schmankerl entdeckt.
Man schaut nachts in einen Teich und die Sterne spiegeln sich darin, tritt man in selbigen... verschwimmt alles...
Ich hatte sogar den Eindruck (kann aber auch eine Täuschung sein), dass - wenn Wolken vor die Sonne ziehen - es etwas dunkler wird und heller, wenn die Wolken weiterziehen...
Also Atmosphäre hat das Spiel auf jeden Fall....

Die Charaktere sehen schon nicht schlecht aus und auch die Grafiken der Monster sind super. Aber ich habe gehört und es scheint so zu sein, dass die Rüstungen, welche man selbst herstellen kann, sich nur merginal unterscheiden sollen. Bei den gefundenen Items sieht das schon anders aus... bisher sah jedes Item (gelb oder Lila) anders aus. Bislang kann ich mich an meinem Zwerg nciht satt sehen und könnte mich totlachen, wenn er sich beim Rauchen seiner Pfeife "verschluckt"...
*Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten:*
- subjektiv: keine... ausnahmslos toll....

*UI/Steuerung/Gameplay:*
Gut gefällt mir, dass man bewährte Dinge anderer Online-Spiele beibehalten hat. So werden WoW-Spieler sich sehr schnell zurecht finden. Warum auch das Rad neu erfinden.
Man hat eine leiste, wo man alle Fertigkeiten - wie "spezial moves" - reinzeiht und per Tastatur oder Mausklick auslöst. Man kann bis zu 4 zusätzliche Leisten einblenden und auch belegen.
Questgeber erscheinen mit einem gelben Ring über dem Kopf und werden auch in der Minimap angezeigt. In der Minimap kann man per Mouseover sehen, um welche Person es sich handelt (toll, wenn man jemanden bestimmtes sucht). Die Minimap kann leider nicht vergrößert werden, so dass man immer nur einen kleinen Ausschnitt auf dem Radar sieht. Monster oder Spieler (außer Gefährten (Gruppenmitglieder)) werden nicht angezeigt.
Ansonsten hat man Taschen, eine Charakterbildschirm, usw.
Begrenzt kann man seinen Bildschirm anpassen, da man die meisten Objekte (Charakterbildchen mit Lebensenergie usw.) verschieben kann.
*Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten:*
- Skalierbarkeit der UI, da doch ab und an etwas zu groß (im allg. offiz. Forum gibt es dazu schon einen Thread, den die Entwickler gestartet haben); denke aber, dass da noch etwas kommt


*Quests*
Prinzipell sind die Quests wie in jedem anderen Online-Spiel auch:
- Bringe irgendwas zu irgendwem
- Sammle x y-mal
- Töte hiervon 8 mal usw.
Aber eigentlich sind die Quests in Ordnung und arten nicht so aus, wie das in anderen Spielen oftmals der Fall war (z.B. WoW). 
Schön sind die Storylines, die sich durch HDRO ziehen (unterteilt in Bücher und Kapitel) und oftmals kommt auch ein kleines Filmchen beim Abschluß derselben, welches die Geschichte weitererzählt.
Ab und an findet man auch mal ein paar witzige Quests, wie z. B. im Auenland, wo man ein Eichhörnchen aus einer Bibliothek vertreiben muss... hätte mich totlachen können.
Neben den allgemeinen Quests, die man bei den NPCs erhält, gibt es auch .. tja, wei nannt man das nun... "regionale" Quests, die freigeschaltet werden, wenn man bspw. einen besonderen Ort gefunden hat. Bei den Zwergen lief ichmal zu einem Turm und endeckte einen "Wachturm von keine Ahnung mehr" der Elben. In einer Übersicht werden nun noch 4 weitere Sehenswürdigkeiten der Elben genannt, wie verlassene Städte, zerstörte Tempel usw., welche man nun besuchen kann.
Oder aber man tötet auf dem Weg einen Räuber (weil er nervte) und man erhält wieder eine neue "regionale Quest", dass man 30 Räuber töten solle.
Als Belohnung gibt es entweder einen Titel (Myrylin, Beschützer der Ered Luin) oder aber man bekommt sogenannte Tugenden, welche man später in seinen Charakter implementieren kann, der Werte verbessert oder bestimmte Fähigkeiten freischaltet (dazu später ein paar Worte).
*Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten:*
Eigentlich fallen mir ad hoc keine ein. Ab und an ist es schwierig das richtige Monster zu finden, da ja zur Zeit sehr viele  Spieler auf deinem Level sind und daher die wichtigsten Spots becampt werden. Aber dafür kann HDRO nix, dass kenne ich eigentlich aus allen Spielen so, wenn sie neu sind.
Eingentlich fällt mir nur ein, dass ich persönlich manchmal den Überblick verliere, was ich alles nun machen muss, um ein Land vollständig abzugrasen... aber ich bin auch über 30 Jahre alt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Kämpfe*
Ich liebe es mich mit meinem Zwerg in vorderster Front in die Schlacht zu stürzen. Und es sieht echt toll aus: Bisher hat jeder spezial move eine eigene Animation. Da holt mein Zwerg mit einer weiten Bewegung mit seinem Schild aus und donnert es dann mit voller Wucht in den Gegner oder aber er springt hoch um beidarmig seinen Hammer in dem Helm des Monsters zu versenken...
Schaut man einem Bogenschützen zu, dann wird auch nicht jeder Pfeil gleich abgefeuert sondern es variiert ab und an. Und Pfeile die daneben gehen, gehen auch daneben...
*Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten:*
Ich empfinde die Kämpfe manchmal als etwas unübersichtlich und verklicke mich auch ab und an. Das ist aber wohl kein Problem des Spiels, sondern eher von mir. Bin noch zu sehr in der Routine von WoW gefangen, scheint mir...


*Charakterentwicklung*
Eigentlich wie in jedem Spiel auch... du erhälst XPs fürs Questen, Monster töten usw. und steigst eine Stufe auf. Beim Trainer bekommst du neue Fertigkeiten, die du per Silberstücke lernen kannst. Levelaufstiege gehen eigentlich relativ zügig...
Das einzige, was für mich neu ist, sind die Tugenden, womit Du deinen Charakter ausrüsten kannst.
Mit den Tugenden kannst Du deine Stats verbessern, Fertigkeiten perfektionieren oder aber auch Resistenzen erhöhen. 
*Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten:*
Mir fällt hier nix ein... vlt. später

*Handwerksfähigkeiten*
Hier bin ich nun ncoh nicht so recht weit, aber es ist ähnlich wie in anderen Spielen. Man braucht Rohstoffe und das richtige Rezept und schon kann man das Objekt seiner Begierde herstellen.
Ab und an entsteht ein "Kritischer Erfolg" der aus dem hergestellten Objekt ein lila-Objekt macht (wertvoll) und bspw. +3 Macht auf die Handschuhe "zaubert". Natürlich kann an auch besondere Werkzeuge herstellen und auch erquesten, die diese kritische Wahrscheinlichkeiten erhöhen.
Stufenaufstiege erfolgen meistens per Quest, d.h. man "levelt" durch Craften seinen Charakter hoch und um in die nächste Stufe zu gelangen, muss man für den Questgeber eine Q lösen, damit er weiss, dass Du eines Gesellen würdig bist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ob es sich finanziell lohnen wird, weiss ich leider noch nicht, da cih noch nie etwas verkauft habe. Finanziell lohnen sich auf jeden Fall nciht die Arbeitsaufträge der NPCs (Aufwand und Belohnung stehen in keinem Verhältnis)
*Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten:*
Naja, das übliche eben und nicht wirjklich etwas besonders neues... Ob man it den Handwerksfähigkeiten auch etwas anfangen kann (oder ob es so sinnlos ist, wie in WoW), das weiss ich noch nciht... das weiss eventuell jemand, der hier schon weiter ist....

*Bugs*
Ab und an erscheint mal eine Meldung, im Chat über ErrorID-Table Error; oder sowas. Zwei Bären und eine Spinne fielen vom himmel, und im Auenland verschwinden Teile der bereits freigelegten Map (zum Glück bei jedem ein anderer Teil, so dass man durch rumfragen doch das findet, was man sucht). Bisher nichts gravierendes gefunden..

*CHAT*
Verstehe zwar nicht ganz, wie sich manche stundenlang über die Vor- und Nachteile des Chatsystems auslassen können, aber bitte schön auch hier mein Kommentar dazu:
Man kann Fragen stellen, sich mit anderen auchim Flüstermode unterhalten, Emotes auslösen und so weiter...
Schön gelöst ist die in-Game VoiP Chatmöglichkeit, die man per "Häkchen" an oder abschaltet... kein Mühsames suchen nach einem TS-Server mehr, sondern wer in der Gruppe ist, kann mich hören (wenn er es anschaltet).. finde ich bisher ganz okay...
Ansonsten:
Wenn cih chatten will, dann gehe ich in ein Kneipe und trinke ein Bierchen dazu... wieso das in einem Spiel so wichtig sein soll (und eine Kaufentscheidung beeinflußt wie mehrfach gelesen, entzieht sich meinem über 30-jahre alten Gehirn)....


*Mein Fazit*
Das was ich in WoW seit langem vermisst habe, habe ich hier weider gefunden: Spaß am Entdecken einer schönen Welt und Spaß am Spiel. Bisher rennt man nciht irgendwelcher Items nach, die anderen Charakter geben sich größtenteils mühe bei der Namensfindung ("EiRoXxoRu" findet man eher seltenst).
Und ich werde die Welt von HDRO erst einmal weiter entdecken... Suchtpotential: hoch!

That`s it...


----------



## dimelton (18. Mai 2007)

meine fresse. hier hat sich aber einer richtig mühe gemacht. hut ab.

nachdem ich jetzt ca. 2 wochen hdro spiele, möchte ich ganz kurz mein fazit mitteilen.
ich bin begeistert. die welt ist spitze, die grafik genial, die charaktere reichen vollkommen aus, die quests sind zu 99% spitze beschrieben, das teamplay (wenn auch oft stark kritisiert) ist super, die instanzen (bin erst lvl 17) sind supi (keine 3 stunden in einer instanz, bis jetzt jedenfalls). die wenigen bugs werden wohl früher oder später verschwinden. und sie stören ja auch nicht wirklich (map-bug).

aber einen negativen kritikpunkt möchte ich gerne anbringen. er hat zwar nichts mit dem spiel zutun, aber mit einigen (!!!) spielern. ich habe vor hdro ca. 1,5 jahre wow gespielt und es geht mir mächtig auf den senkel, dass einige meinen sie müssten einen beleidigen weil man wow gespielt hat.


----------



## Tikume (18. Mai 2007)

Kommt halt drauf an. Beleidigen sollte man ohnehin nie jemanden (schon aus eigenem Interesse). Abgesehn davon haben wohl die meisten Wow zumindest mal angespielt.

Aber wenn es halt so läuft (und das ist leider kein Witz):

WO ISSST BUCKELSTADT????????
Hast Du schonmal ins Questlog geschaut, das ist ja nicht schwer zu finden?
EY HALTS MAUL, ICH GEH EH ZURÜCK NACH WOW!!!111

Dann ist die Reaktion vorhersehbar.


----------



## Myronn (20. Mai 2007)

Wenn man Leute beleidigen wollte, die WoW gespielt haben, müsste man sich mit Millionen Leuten anlegen ^^. 

Ich habe nichts gegen WoW-Spieler oder Leute, die von WoW zu HdRO gekommen sind. Ich selber spiele seit 10 Jahren solche Games, angefangen mit Meridian 59 über DAoC, EQ, SWG und und und... 

Wie Tikume schon schreibt, egal wo jemand herkommt, er soll sich gefälligst benehmen. Das ist das einzige was ich erwarte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aurengur (24. Mai 2007)

Mein Fazit zu Herr der Ringe Online:

Nachdem ich ja auch seit 2 Jahren WoW spiele, und mich die Lust bei WoW, ob der tatsache von TBC und dem Aufwand der Raids bezugnehmend auf Farming, verließ, dachte ich, nachdem ich ein Fan von Der Herr der Ringe bin, warum nicht mal antesten.

Ich persönlich finde die Grafik wunderschön, und das Gameplay ist ja vergleichbar mit WoW. Die Rassen und Klassenfertigkeiten finde ich persönlich sehr toll, man kann seinen Char individuell anpassen, und dies immer wieder schön abändern, je nachdem worauf man wertlegt, und es kostet auch nicht die Welt.

Viele Quest geben die möglichkeit mit Teilweise guten Gegenständen equipped zu werden, und abgesehen von ein paar schwarzen Schafen ist die Hauptzahl der Spieler auf meinem Server sehr nett. Bissige Kommentare im Chat sind zwar an der Tagesordnung, aber sorgen doch immerwieder für ein leichtes schmunzeln.

Wie ja bereits gesagt wurde... Wer Craften will, wer Questen will, wer Spielspaß haben will, und noch obendrein Story dahinter erwarten, der ist bei HDRO richtig. 

Wer PvP haben möchte, ein Einzelgänger ist, und nur schnell ans Ziel kommen möchte, dem empfehle ich doch andere Systeme...

ps: Es wurde Kritik an HDRO geäußert bezüglich hölzerner Bewegungen, und nicht ausgereiftheit. Man bedenke daran, dass das Spiel noch nicht sonderlich lange am Markt ist, und deshalb einige Buggs eben vorhanden sind.


----------



## -bloodberry- (24. Mai 2007)

Ich kann mich den Vorrednern nur anschließen, HDRO ist ein absolut fantastisches Spiel, das beste MMOG, das ich je gespielt habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vor allem vormittags - habe bis vor 5 Minuten gespielt - sind die Leute sehr nett und hilfsbereit und man kann gut mit ihnen plaudern (worauf ich auch viel Wert lege).

OT @ Myronn:
Auch Ultima Online, Tibia und Illarion gespielt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myronn (24. Mai 2007)

@-bloodberry-: UO habe ich angestestet. Aber diese Über-Kopf-Perspektive der Kamera fand ich furchtbar damals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nee UO war nix für mich. Bin dann doch bei Meridian 59 geblieben und finde es bis heute extrem klasse. Sollte sich ruhig jeder mal anschauen der sehen will, wie alles begann... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HEOb (24. Mai 2007)

Meine Eindrücke von *Der Herr der Ringe Online* :

Fangen wir mal mit der Grafik an!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die ist einfach super für ein MMOP. Umgebung, Avatar und Städte sehen super aus.
Die Berufe sind auch gut gelungen.

Was mir Persönlich nicht gefällt ist, das wechseln von Tag auf Nacht.
Das geschieht einfach zu oft, was mir auf die Nerven geht.
Gut es gibt Quest die man nur Nachts erledigen kann....Hätte die ruhig weglassen können !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ein weiter punkt wäre, dass man mit Schlachten von Mobs nicht großartig EXP bekommt.
Gut es wird den ein oder anderen Quest fanatiker gefallen.
Ich persönlich mag das Grinden habe nicht immer lust zu Questen.
Einfach Musik anmachen und ein paar Mobs kloppen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bringt leider in HdRO kein erfolg.
Hier ist man stark Quest gebunden um sich hoch zu Leveln.

Das Wär’s  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Gut ich hatte ein Level 13 Waffenmeister und habe noch nicht alles gesehen. Aber die Eindrücke habe gereicht Herr der Ringe Online in den Schrank zustellen.

Leute es ist nur meine Meinung!
Also nicht gleich sich angegriffen fühlen und vergleiche mit WOW machen ok?


----------



## Feroc (24. Mai 2007)

Ich bin von HDRO begeistert. Vor WoW hab ich einige MMORPGs gespielt (UO, Neocron, Eve-Online, Horizons...), doch WoW hatte etwas, das viele nicht hatten: Ein relativ simples Gameplay, in das man sich schnell einleben kann. Nach WoW war es dann schwer etwas zu finden, dass einen davon los reist. EQ2 hatte gute Ansätze, war aber einfach nicht das richtige. Vanguard das gleiche in grün...

Doch LOTRO hat es geschafft, es verbindet die einfache Bedienung von WoW mit einem etwas komplexeren und tieferen Gameplay.

Auf die einzelnen Punkte will ich gar nicht eingehen, das wurde hier schon zu genüge getan. Was mir allerdings wirklich positiv auffällt ist die Community in LOTRO, diese scheint im Durchschnitt etwas reifer zu sein.

*WoW Abo kündig*
*LOTRO Abo verlänger*


----------

